# Ice Rider am 23. Januar 2011



## Martha (10. Dezember 2010)

Der Schnee hier draußen erinnert mich gerade daran, dass es wieder den Ice Rider gibt im Januar. Aber bitte nicht mehr so viel Schnee wir letztes Mal. Warum nicht wieder ne Menge Eis wie vor 2 Jahren, das war gut und ganz getreu dem Motto Ice Rider 
Also würde mich über gutes Wetter und prima Stimmung wieder freuen. Ich bin dabei...

Thema aus dem letzen Jahr
Marathon, Race, Event und Festivalforum / ICE RIDER 2010 Schömberg


----------



## Haferstroh (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich schwanke bei der Reifenwahl gerade zwischen Racing Ralph 2.1 und Rocket Ron 2.1.... Jedenfalls wieder schön prall gefüllt, mit 3,5bar und so.

Habe mir auch ne neue kurze Assos-Bux gekauft, die ist grad rückständig aber soll bis Anfang Januar da sein. Zum Glück, denn die soll beim Ice-Rider Rennpremiere haben. Denke auch, ich sollte mir bis dahin nen neuen Helm kaufen, mein alter hat ne schlechte Belüftung so dass ich dauernd klatschnass geschwitzte Haare habe.

Was ganz sicher ist: Der Camelbak mit der 3L-Blase ist dieses Jahr wieder ein Muss als Ergänzung zu den 1L-Trinkflaschen in meinen 3 Flaschenhaltern am Rad, der Flüssigkeitsverlust ist da schon enorm bei so nem Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolleW (21. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

wurde beim Ice-Duathlon 2010 nur eine Runde mit dem MTB gefahren? Sind da immer so wenig Teilnehmer am Start?

Ich bin am überlegen, dort mitzumachen, allerdings dürfte bei den paar Hansels kaum Rennfeeling aufkommen. Vielleicht doch lieber Ice-Rider oder etwa beides?

Gruss Holle


----------



## titusrider (21. Dezember 2010)

Eigentlich zwei Runden MTB und dann zwei Runden Laufen, aber letztes Jahr musste aufgrund des Wetters das Rennen verkürzt werden.


----------



## zeitweiser (24. Dezember 2010)

Mal abwarten wie es dieses Jahr wird.
Bei dem Schnee ist an Biken nicht mehr zu denken.
Frohes Fest


----------



## Bobbyman (25. Dezember 2010)

hi all, hab eventuell vor, falls es der Schnee zulässt, beim Ice Rider an den Start zu gehen. hab aber noch keinerlei Erfahrung mit so einem Rennen, was die Kleidung betrifft. Ich hab vor mit Funktionsunterhemd und Wintertrickot darüber Windweste, zu fahren. Reicht das eurer Meinung nach unter Rennbedingungen aus, was die Bekleidung oben rum angeht, falls es nicht kälter als -5 °C wird ? Unten rum hab ich natürlich auch etwas an . Trägerhose für den Winter mit Windstopper und Neoprenüberzieher für die Schuhe. Ach ja Handschuhe und Mütze dürfen auch nicht fehlen. Dann hab ich noch ne Frage zu der Bereifung. Vorne und Hinten fahre ich Racing Ralph. Kommt man mit so einem Reifen beim Ice Rider klar ? Und Wieviel Luftdruck sollte er haben. Im Sommer fahre ich mit 2,5 bar rum. Aber in dem Rennen ? Danke für Eure Antworten schon jetzt.

Gruss

Bobbyman


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Dezember 2010)

was hindert dci daran jetzt nach draußen zu gehen und ne schnelle runde zu drehen?

hinterher dürften so ziemlich alle fragen beantwortbar sein.

luftdruck kannst du ordentlich reduzieren. fährst ja im sommer schon mit zu viel drcuk rum.


----------



## cännondäler__ (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei falls man nicht wieder, wie letztes Jahr, im Schnee ersäuft und es ausreichend kalt ist (d.h. unter Null, damit es kein Gematsche gibt). Die Reifenwahl ist sicher auch eine persönliche Sache; bei mir sind halt im Winter solange wie nötig Nokian-Sipkereifen drauf. Es mag für die ein oder andere Schneeart Vorteile mit anderen Reifen (Breite, Profil) geben, sollte aber jeder selbst testen wie er damit klarkommt. 
cännondäler


----------



## domingo2 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei, falls ich nicht wie letztes Jahr meine Sattelstütze zu Hause liegen lasse


----------



## cännondäler__ (30. Dezember 2010)

....wieso Sattelstütze? Letztes Jahr habe ich gefühlte 50% des Rennens geschoben, da ist man froh wenn man nicht auch noch eine Sattelstütze mitschleppen muß!
cännondäler


----------



## bikehumanumest (30. Dezember 2010)

cännondäler schrieb:


> ....wieso Sattelstütze? Letztes Jahr habe ich gefühlte 50% des Rennens geschoben, da ist man froh wenn man nicht auch noch eine Sattelstütze mitschleppen muß!
> cännondäler



stimmt...nachdem ich die erste Runde geschoben hatte, wollte ich eigentlich die Sattelstütze abschrauben und ins Auto legen...hab dann gleich das ganze Rad reingelegt und bin Duschen gegangen...

Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (30. Dezember 2010)

ihr macht einem echt Mut


----------



## bikehumanumest (1. Januar 2011)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> ihr macht einem echt Mut



Tatsachen 

2009 war alles voller Eis und ich hatte keine Spikes dabei... war wenigstens lustig...

2010 hatte ich Spikes,aber es gab 40cm Neuschnee... die Spikes haben da nur das Gesamtgewicht beim Tragen erhöht...weniger lustig

2011 : Ich lass mich mal überraschen..

Joe


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Januar 2011)

hui hui hui...

hab eigentlich schon fest daran gedacht teilzunehmen... aber was man hier so liest 
also bei uns hier in der ebene isses so das ganz viel angetaut ist und dann zu glatteis gefrohren 
so ab 250m höhe isses eigentlich gut zu fahren , alles nur festgetrampelt aber ohne eis... 
was einen wohl 2011 erwartet...
reifen ist auch so ne sache... hinten wirds auf jeden fall ein larsen tt aber vorn  .. ob wohl ein advantage gut laufen würde


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2011)

ach das ging jedes jahr  (mal mehr gehen mal weniger)
dieses jahr auf dem 29er und daher garantiert ohne spikes :/


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Januar 2011)

wie sind eigentlich momentan die verhältnisse vor ort? weis das einer? noch eis und schnee oder schon alles weggetaut?


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Januar 2011)

hab mal ein par webcams der umgebung angeschaut... schnee und eis scheint wohl weg zu sein.... auf zur schlamm schlacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martha (13. Januar 2011)

Also bei uns hier im Nordschwarzwald ist fast alles weggetaut. Nur noch einige Reste sind hier und da... zudem regnet es seit gestern und es ist ziemlich warm. 
Also ich geh davon aus, das Schnee dieses Jahr kein Thema sein wird.... Somit dürfte die Strecke eher leicht zu befahren sein.


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Januar 2011)

gibt es eigentlich ein höhendiagramm oder gibts auf den 3 runden keine nennenswerte ansteigungen?


----------



## cännondäler__ (15. Januar 2011)

Schau mal hier: http://www.ice-rider.de/strecken_2011.php
Gruß,
cännondäler


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Januar 2011)

aaaaaah danke 

jetzt will ich nur noch endlich mein neues bike bis dahin


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Januar 2011)

so... war ein super event und hat spass gemacht


----------



## bikehumanumest (24. Januar 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so... war ein super event und hat spass gemacht



mir sieht man das irgendwie an der Nasenspitze an...





Joe
DuathlonMixed mit Starrgabel und Raceking...
cännondäler wo warst DU ?


----------



## cännondäler__ (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo Joe,
ich mußte mich zwischen Icerider und Blutspende am Freitag sowie einer Geburtstagsfeier am Samstag entscheiden. Ich habe mich für Blutspende u. Geburtstag entschieden da ich an dem Wochenende keinerlei Bock auf Frieren hatte. Sorry, vielleicht das nächste Mal wieder! Ich weiß schon die Bedingungen wären genau meine gewesen und ich war gedanklich am Sonntag ein paar Mal auf der Strecke.
Gruß,
cännondäler


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRqf-CCri2k&feature=related"]YouTube        - Ziegler ICE Rider 2011 in SchÃ¶mberg[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX2w3GKUdYE&feature=related"]YouTube        - 2011 Ice Challenge SchÃ¶mberg[/nomedia]

wenn ich mich in dem 2. video so seh glaub ich hatte ich zu viele klamotten an... seh ja aus wie der michelin mann


----------

